# Door locks



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am trying to hook up a Viper 5101 in my 1997 Ford F150. The problem is is that i have no factory keyless entry on the truck. Which means i have type c locks. So I was reading about it, and someone said i need to install a 5 wire relay to make it work corectly. Does anyone have any info on this or know of a good write up explaining this??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Do this:
97 f150


----------



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

I hooked my locks up according to this layout (accuators/reverse polarity)..... Car Security and Convenience, Power Door Locks, Multiple Wire Systems, Add Auto Lock/Unlock

The keyless entry now works, but when I try to use the actual switchs on the door it will not work, but if i unplug the actuators from the relays the switches on the door work.... I'm very confused as to why this is happening.... Can anyone give me any input on this?? I do see in the diagram where the two wires from the alarm say they are negative, but the ones from my alarm are (+)(-) does that make any difference?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you cut the wires in between the connections that would mean they wont work, in the link you provided which diagram did you follow?


----------



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

I used the reverse polarity one. I didnt cut the wires I just spliced into them. I ordered a 451m relay. Hopefully I will hook it up and every will work fine. Secondly do I need to hook it to the lock and unlock motors or the switches?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually tap into them in the kick panels which would be between the switch and actuators.


----------



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah that's where I tapped into them as well. Which color wires do you normally tap into?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Lock PINK/YELLOW
Unlock	PINK/L GREEN


----------



## Legendsingray (Aug 29, 2014)

OK. So I saw this DB while looking for an answer to my problem. Mine is the exact opposite. I have the 451m relay installed (with cut factory wires just as the instructions say) and my locks work manually, but will not work with the key FOB? What am I missing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Legendsingray

Please stay with your other post on the same problem

Closed

BG


----------

